# 8 months pregnant



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

I am a 8 months pregnant and want to own space sometimes. Do stuff alone and my husband don't understand he feel sad about it.
Simply my husband doesn't know how to support me mentally and emotionally. So I find out I just have my space and at least that make me feel peaceful time.

He told me, "I thought we are a couple that don't need space and our pregnancy always together. Different then other couples" 

I explained to him sometimes pregnant make hormones changes and mood swing need lots own space. 

And he says "I thought our love more stronger then body hormones. I thought nothing BTW us apart. 

I explained to him again. 
Just because I need space alone time that doesn't mean I don't love you it's just normal sympathy of pregnant. 

I really really find out so annoying by my husband that someone doesn't know how to support emotionally but same time trying to nagging about it all the time.

What can I do?
He try connecting with normal pregnant sympathy with the way I love him or not.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Have you told him how you need to be supported? Or do you expect him to just know what to do and when to do it?


----------



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

bobert said:


> Have you told him how you need to be supported? Or do you expect him to just know what to do and when to do it?


I explained to him emotionally how I need get support. So this type of personalityhe has 
here examples if I open something how I feel today instead he try make me feel better he attack me back.

He always says "I am sorry you feel this way BUT 
You did this bla bla

Sometimes if I cry instead be there and support me he is just try reasonable the situation. 
I just need someone there for me. But he ALWAYS need to reasonable. 

One time my teeth really hurt and painful. 
And he told me I should take a pill and he will get medical from work. And I told him this not will help it will make a worst. And he keep denied he is wrong and keep telling me I should. And we fight about it an 4 hour then finally I decided do it what he ask for and I did it. It really more get worst and the DR told me I shouldn't it get more hurt. 

Again you see? What I am saying? He always need to be he is right.

Also the way I clean the house also bugging him even i I am the one actually cleaning house.
He keep following me and telling me what to do. And I got annoyed. Telling him to do it.

Idk he always need to reasonable and that make me really tired and don't want around that behavior special during pregnant.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

"
And he says "I thought our love more stronger then body hormones. I thought nothing BTW us apart. 
"

Tell your husband that we are chemical computers -- hormones RULE our bodies and moods. PERIOD. You can't "think" over them -- your thoughts can be literally controlled BY them, so... he's wrong.


----------

